# από τόσο νωρίς



## larshgf

_από τόσο νωρίς_;  means "so early"?

I think that _τόσο νωρίς;_ has the same meaning?
Could από be omitted or does it have some kind of "supportive" function in the sentence?

Yesterday i asked about the sentence _από εδώ, η μητερα μου _when introducing one's mother
And maybe you could omit _από _here and say: _εδώ, η μητερα μου?_


----------



## Αγγελος

There is no real difference in meaning between από τόσο νωρίς and just τόσο νωρίς. Perhaps the former implies a hint of something that _started _early, as opposed to merely _happening _early. Από τόσο νωρίς έπεσες στο κρεβάτι; conveys the idea that you went to bed early and stayed in bed until the time when you would normally get up. But I may be splitting hairs here.
On the other hand, there definitely is a difference between από τώρα ήρθες; and simply τώρα ήρθες; The former clearly implies that you have come too early; the latter simply implies that you were not expected to arrive at this hour, and would more often than not be said to somebody who arrived too late.

In introducing somebody, it would be unidiomatic to say  _εδώ, η μητερα μου_ without _από_. As I said in that thread, _εδώ, η μητερα μου _would be appropriate if you were showing a family photograph and pointing out the various people shown.


----------



## larshgf

Ευχαριστώ Άγγελε!


----------



## Helleno File

I'm very confused about από νωρίς even without τόσο.  I can't grasp whether there's a difference with νωρίς on it's own.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Αγγελος

As I already said, there may be a slight nuance: από νωρίς implies that something _started _early (and went on), as opposed to merely _happening _early.
-- Νωρίς σηκώθηκες σήμερα! -- Ναι, στις 6, αλλά ξανακοιμήθηκα 9 με 11. (Got up early, but went back to bed later.)
-- Από νωρίς σηκώθηκες σήμερα. -- Ναι, έχω πολλές δουλειές. (Got up early and stayed up.)
But I may be splitting hairs. Don't worry overmuch about this distinction. Just remember that από can mean 'from' and 'since', so that από νωρίς reasonably means 'from/since an early hour', i.e. 'early on'.


----------



## Αγγελος

A more inconvenient circumstance is that there is no adjective corresponding to νωρίς in Greek. There is πρώιμος, which really means 'precocious', πρόωρος, which really means 'premature', but no exact equivalent for 'early riser' (for that we say πρωινός), 'early attempts', 'early action' etc. This in a language full of adjectives like σημερινός, αυριανός, περσινός, προπέρσινος, Οκτωβριανός... We do have a word έγκαιρος, more frequently used in the adverbial form εγκαίρως, but it means 'timely', 'not too late'.


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks a lot Αγγελε.  That's probably the clearest explanation I've had.  I'll have to learn not to worry about it, as you say !!

I have only recently learnt that the adjective early does not exist in Greek.  Glad to hear it wasn't only me who thought it was odd.  I don't think there's an adjective for late, either - which would be consistent!


----------



## Αγγελος

There _is _an adjective for 'late' in Greek. There are even two: όψιμος (usually said of  fruit or harvest, but also of remorse, amends etc.) and καθυστερημένος (tardy; έφτασε καθυστερημένος is the standard equivalent for "he arrived late".) But neither is related to the usual adverb, αργά (which also means 'slowly'; αργότερα = later; καθυστερημένα = belatedly).
Καθυστερημένος also means 'retarded', of course.


----------



## Helleno File

Wow! That's_ immensely_ helpful Αγγελε! Ι think I had particular meanings of "late" in mind.  Μπαμπινιώτης also has όψιμμη άνοιξη" as an example.  I didn't know either of those expressions - apart from καθυστερημένος as delayed.  Έφτασε καθυστερημένος is _very_ helpful - thanks! It also clearly does translate "retarded" but that is no longer an acceptable expression in English. Is καθυστερημένος still OK im Greek?  Even if it was I would feel very uncomfortable using it.


----------



## Αγγελος

I know that 'retard' is used as an insult in English, but I didn't realize that 'retarded' had become unacceptable (like 'mongoloid' or 'cripple', I imagine?)  Ι think καθυστερημένος is still in use in Greek, but perhaps I am out of touch with the latest in political correctness


----------



## Helleno File

English would now use "person with a learning difficulty/disability".  It's about valuing people and not just seeing the disability.


----------

